# Montenegrin: is it different from Serbian/Croatian?



## xpictianoc

Pozdrav svima! 

Naime, htio bih vaš upitati o crnogorski jezik. Sam malo učim hrvatski/srpski, i čuo sam da između hrvatskim/srpskim a crnogorskim su neke razlike, nisam suguran dal' one su bitne ili ne. Ali za mene je vrlo zanimljivo da  crnogorski jezik ima tri slova više nego hrvatski i srpski, naime evo one _Ś_, _Ź_ i З. Slovo ś i ź su također u poljskim jeziku i znam ako se je izgovara, ali na zalost nemam pojma šta je to slovo З. Molim vas, možete mi napisati nešto više o tome? Možda imate neke tekstove napisane crngorskim...  Nadam se da ste me dobro razumijeli 

marcin


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

Velikih razlika između njih nema.Što se tiče tih slova u crnogorskom jeziku, to su nova slova dodana u njihovu azbuku da bi se razlikovala od srpske zato što više nisu pod Srbijom i crnogorski smatraju svojim jezikom.
Do prije 2 godine kad su se ta tri nova slova pojavila u njihovoj azbuci Crnogorci su koristili srpsku azbuku.
A koliko i znam mnogi su protiv ta tri nova slova.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Believe it or not, this is the first time I've ever heard of the letters "ś" and "ź" in Montenegrin! Are they used in the Montenegrin media? I sometimes watch the news on Montenegrin television, but I don't remember seeing them. (On the other hand, it's possible that I just didn't pay enough attention.)

Which words contain these "new" letters?

P.S. Isn't "З" just the letter "Z" in Cyrillic?


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

ś is supposed to represent the sound in sjekira or sjedi, which is of course just palatalization, but I've read that many are against these new letters. It would be pronounced as šj.


----------



## xpictianoc

"З" indeed is in cyrilic but i mentioned it as a letter of latin alphabet :d 
I see that montenegrin pronunation is very simillar to polish, ć,ś,ż,ź,dź,dż etc etc


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> ś is supposed to represent the sound in sjekira or sjedi, which is of course just palatalization, but I've read that many are against these new letters. It would be pronounced as šj.



I see. Thanks! Are these entirely new letters or a revival of some old Montenegrin orthography?



xpictianoc said:


> "З" indeed is in cyrilic but i mentioned it as a letter of latin alphabet :d



Which sound does the Latin "З" represent?


----------



## xpictianoc

> Which sound does the Latin "З" represent?



I'd be grateful If you told me :d


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

xpictianoc said:


> I'd be grateful If you told me :d



Too bad we (apparently) don't have any Montenegrins in this forum!


----------



## sokol

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Believe it or not, this is the first time I've ever heard of the letters "ś" and "ź" in Montenegrin! Are they used in the Montenegrin media? I sometimes watch the news on Montenegrin television, but I don't remember seeing them. (On the other hand, it's possible that I just didn't pay enough attention.)


Those new letters are not officially recognised - or at least, not yet they are (well - actually, last time I checked on that was in fall 2008 but a quick view of a few Montenegrin sites seems to confirm that this is still the case).

Montenegrin, as of now, is Ijekavian-Štokavian, as it always was.
But Vojislav Nikčević is trying to make those special letters more popular (a scholar working in Podgorica, according to German Wiki), and with them a new codification of Montenegrin.
It is possible that this will be Montenegrin standard language at some point in the future, but for now it is not, far as I know.

You can click on other language versions of that Montenegrin Wiki page - if you compare them you will find radically different explanations what "Montenegrin" is supposed to be.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Thanks, Sokol!


----------

